# Tutorial : GOOGLE SEARCH HACKS !!



## sridatta (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello Guyz

If you wanna get Rocking results from Google.. Here is a Go.... 

This tutorial mainly focusses on *SYNTAX* of *GOOGLE Search queries.*. It gives you practical examples tha you can test for urself.. moreover, it gives a brief analysis on each section.. plzz... have a look...

*Source :*Completely edited by me starting from the scratch.Edited this till late night 3:00. Got from different sources, Analysed and compiled into one big tutorial. I can say.. Google itself is my source.. Also refered to oreilly and Digit Fast Track Dec 2k6.

If you search for more than one keyword at a time, What would the search engine assume?? Whether it should search for all the words or any of them?? The answer to this question is based on the Boolean Default of the search engine. Any search engine can default to Boolean AND or Boolean OR. Still, We cannot call it a good search engine if it doesnot support both the functions.. i.e. If you wanna search any one of them, or all of them, It should listen to u right.. Well.. Google is tooooooooooooo user friendly... It has its own syntax for searching Keywords... I am listing all of them.. may be not all.. but many.. why not give it a try now...

*Case Insensitive Search*

Google search is Case insensitive. *DiGiT* or *DIGIT *or *digit* will fetch you same results.

*Quotations Enclosure*

If you enclose your search string in Quotations, Google search for the whole string rather than individual words in the string...



> *Eg: "Digit Forum"*
> 
> *Search Results : *
> 
> ...



*Basic Boolean*

*AND*

Google's Boolean default is AND. It  means that if you enter query words without any modifiers, It will *search for all of them*. 



> *Eg1 : nokia "sony ericsson" motorola*
> 
> *Eg2: nokia AND "sony ericsson" AND motorola*
> 
> ...



*OR*

If you want either of the specified words to be searched, then use OR / | between them


> *Eg: nokia OR "sony ericsson" OR motorola*
> 
> *Eg: nokia | "sony ericsson" | motorola*



*EXCLUSION:*

Use this, you want to specify a query item which should not appear in your results.



> *Eg1: Digit*
> 
> *Search Results:*
> 
> ...



*COMPOSITE*

Use the combination of *OR* and *AND* to yield custom results.



> *Eg: nokia ( motorola | "Sony Ericsson" )*
> 
> The above query searches for the word *motorola* or phrase* "Sony Ericsson"* along with the word *Nokia* in it.
> 
> ...



*Simple Searching and Feeling Lucky*

The *I'm Feeling Lucky* button is a nice feature of Google for very quick searches. Rather than giving you a list of search results from which to choose, you're Redirected to what Google believes is the most relevant page in the given search.



> *Eg: yahoo {I'm Feeling Lucky}*
> *
> Observation: *
> Redirected to Yahoo homepage.



*WILD CARD*

Google DO NOT support wild cards/ Stemming. But, Help comes in the form of Google's full-word wildcard. We can insert * wherever we are not sure of what lie between the search phrases.



> *Eg: quick * fox * dog*
> 
> *Search Results:*
> 
> ...



*SPECIAL SYNTAX
*
Google being a full-text search engine, it indexes entire web pages instead of just titles and descriptions. Additional commands, called special syntaxes, let Google users search specific parts of web pages or specific types of information.

*intitle:*

restricts your search just to the titles of web pages.



> *Eg: intitle:"Digit Forum"*
> 
> *Search Results : *
> 
> ...



*inurl:*

restricts your search to the URLs of web pages. This syntax tends to work well for finding search and help pages, because they tend to be rather regular in composition.



> *Eg: usercp inurl:www.thinkdigit.com/forum/*
> 
> *Search Results:*
> 
> ...



*intext:*

searches only body text (i.e., ignores link text, URLs, and titles). Although, its uses are limited, it's perfect for finding query words that might be too common in URLs or link titles.



> *Eg1: intext:html*
> 
> *Search Results:*
> 
> ...



*inanchor:*

This tag searches for text in a page's link anchors. In other words, A link anchor is the descriptive text of a link. For example, the link anchor in the HTML code below is "Sridatta's HomePage"
<a href ="*sridatta.110mb.com"> Sridatta's Home Page </a>



> Eg: inanchor: "Home Page"



*site:*

allows you to narrow your search by either a site or a top-level domain.



> *Eg1: digit*
> *
> Search Results:*
> 
> ...



*link:
*
Returns a list of pages linking to the specified URL. You need not include * in the search. Even if you include, google seems to ignore them. 



> *Eg: link:www.google.com*
> 
> *Search Results:*
> 
> ...



*cache:*

Finds a copy of the page that Google indexed even if that page is no longer
available at its original URL or has since changed its content completely. This is
particularly useful for pages that change often.



> *Eg:* cache:www.thinkdigit.com
> *
> Search Result:*
> 
> ...



*daterange:*

This limits your search to a particular date or range of dates that a page was indexed. It's important to note that the search is not limited to when a page was created, but when it was indexed by Google.

Note: daterange: works with Julian dates but not Gregorian dates (the dates in calendar we use every day.) We can find several Gregorian/Julian converters online, but if you want to search Google without all that, use the FaganFinder Google interface @ (*www.faganfinder.com/engines/google.shtml)



> *Eg: google daterange:2452000-2459935*
> 
> *Search Results:*
> 
> ...



*filetype:*

As the name suggest, this tag Searches the suffixes or filename extensions.



> *Eg1: google filetype:htm*
> 
> *Search Results:*
> 
> ...



*related:*

This tag finds pages that are related to the specified page. The resulted pages are not necessarily related to each other.. but, infact they are related to the search phrase. This is a good way to find categories of pages co-related to each other.


> *Eg: related:google.com*
> 
> *Search Results:*
> 
> ...



*
info:*

This query tag retrives more information about a specified URL. The Information may include a link to the URL's cache, a list of pages that link to that URL, pages that are related to that URL, and pages that contain that URL.



> *Eg: info:110mb.com*
> 
> *Search Results:*
> 
> ...



*define:*

This shows a list of possible definitions for a word or a phrase.



> *Eg1: define:computing*
> 
> *Search Results:*
> 
> ...



*Weather*

Shows the weather fore cast for the country/region specified as the search string



> *Eg: weather bangalore*
> 
> *Search Results:*
> 
> ...



*stock:*

Shows stock exchange information for the specified organisation from the NEW YORK STOCK EXCHANGE.


> *Eg:stock:infy*
> 
> *Search Results:*
> 
> ...



*Movie:*

Shows reviews and showtimes for given movie as a search string.


> *Eg: movie:"Harry potter and the goblet of fire"*
> 
> *Search Results:*
> 
> ...



*BOOK SEARCH*

Use the operators intitle:, inauthor:, inpublisher:, isbn:, date: along with the corresponding search phrases to obtain relavant results.

*BLOG SEARCH*

Use the operators inblogtitle:, inpostauthor:, blogurl: with their corresponding search phrases to search the blogs.



> Note:
> 1. Google does not support more than 10 keywords in the special syntax searches. Suppose if you want to search a famous quote from a particular site, use the full-word Wild card.
> 2. Prefix *all* before inurl: , intitle: , intext  i.e. allinurl:, etc.. to show pages where all search keywords appear in the corresponding areas.



*
GOOGLE CALCULATOR:*

Use the simple mathematical Operators to give a mathematical expression as a search string. Google will compute it for you.. 

+ Addition
- Substraction
* Multiplication
/ Division
^ Power/Exponent (** also)
% Modulus


> *Eg: (2*4)/5 *
> 
> *Search Result:*
> (2 * 4) / 5 = 1.6
> ...



*SOME COMBINATIONAL SEARCH EXAMPLES*

*Using INURL: and SITE: to find SUB-DOMAINS of a Particular Domain* 

If you are not able to figure out the difference between INURL and SITE, here it is....

*site:* is perfect for those situations in which you want to *restrict your search to* a certain domain or domain suffix like "com," "example.org," or "thinkdigit.com". But it fails when you're trying to search for a site that exists beneath the main or default site (i.e., in a subdirectory like /forum/).

*inurl:* inurl is used if you want to *expand your search from* a particular URL to its subdirectories. 

You'll see that using the inurl: query instead of the site: query has two immediate advantages

· You can use inurl: by itself without using any other query words (which you can't do with site: ).
· You can use it to search subdirectories.

inurl:[/B] is used in combination with the *site:* syntax to get information about subdomains. If you wanna find all the subdomains of google, You can't get that information via the query site:google.com, either u cannot get the result using query inurl:"*.google.com" (because that query will pick up mirrors and other pages containing the string google.com that aren't at the google site).



> *Eg: site:google.com inurl:"*.google" -inurl:"www.google"*
> 
> *Search Results:*
> 
> ...



***********************************************************************************************

I will try to possibly update this post whenever i find more things on...

P.S: Plzzzz post your comments. You can also repute the post if you liked it.


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 20, 2007)

gud compilation..


----------



## sridatta (Feb 20, 2007)

Guys... one more hack....

Suppose if you wanna download E-books or some files of particular filetype directly without actually browsing into webpages.. use this combination...


```
[B]-inurl:htm -inurl:html -inurl:php intitle:"index of" <File Type> "Search String"[/B]
```

For example, If you wanna download Harry potter E-books, 


```
[B]-inurl:htm -inurl:html -inurl:php intitle:"index of" <pdf> "harry potter"[/B]
```

You can test this.. many of the sites open into file indexes... you can directly download...


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice tut
where did you get this stuff??
or did you write it up??


----------



## blueshift (Feb 20, 2007)

^ He has posted about source in his post itself.


> Source :Completely edited by me starting from the scratch.Edited this till late night 3:00. Got from different sources, Analysed and compiled into one big tutorial. I can say.. Google itself is my source.. Also refered to oreilly and Digit Fast Track Dec 2k6.



btw this is a nice compilation dude. Keep it up.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 20, 2007)

well knew most of this already... neways nice post...
see this links
*www.google.com/help/basics.html
*www.google.com/help/refinesearch.html
*googlesystem.blogspot.com/2007/01/google-search-tips.html
*blog.outer-court.com/archive/2005-09-29-n85.html
*www.googleguide.com/advanced_operators_1.html


----------



## caleb (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow...exhaustive but great


----------



## aryayush (Feb 24, 2007)

Superb! 

Repping you.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2007)

very nicely put tutorial


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice try... but I'd add... no need to add spaces between operators too.. like *digit|chip* is enuf.. rather than *digit | chip* 

And u could also check out these blogs by ur's truly...
Smarter Googling!!!
Google underground!!!
A super-compilation of my type. Read it to enjoi Google... in ṠupərmΔn style


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2007)

nice compilation you got SuperMan,


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 24, 2007)

^^*akifall.com/x/wp-content/plugins/more-smilies/x-tenshi_cloudy/blush.gif^*neo.nichtlachen.de/main/images/smiles/blush.gif


----------



## aryayush (Feb 24, 2007)

You forgot Currency Conversion.





> To use our built-in currency converter, simply enter the conversion you'd like done into the Google search box and hit "Enter" or click the Google Search button
> 
> Here are some sample queries:
> 3.5 USD in GBP
> ...



To know more in detail about all the various features of Google Web Search, visit this page.


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 24, 2007)

^^^ If u checked out my blogs... as said earlier... Google not only does currency conversion.. it does any conversion(not media of course)... check this out & u'll know: 2000ft*(4305yards+203feet+5cm) in square kilometers
Name the unit... it'll do most... anything & everything. My luv for my fav searchengine multiplies with its dimensional variety.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah, I know that. That is part of the calculator.

Currency conversion is a separate entity.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 25, 2007)

isnt google great???


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 25, 2007)

If only Digit's Google fastTrack had done something along these lines.

Repped you KoolBlue and SriDatta


----------



## Techno Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice tut


----------



## ismart (Feb 25, 2007)

well known yet gr8...


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 26, 2007)

great buddy


----------



## Josan (Mar 17, 2007)

Gooooooood!!!!!!!!


----------



## mneo (Mar 18, 2007)

Gr8 work !


----------

